# Thanks Jon!!!



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

Just wanted to say thanks for all the info you share with us (bmw freaks). You are truly an invaluable resource to the BMW community and BMW-NA as well!!! You can bet that the first chance I get to come out to Cali Im gonna stop by Cutter to meet you and shake your hand!!! Once again thanks for all of your hard work. :thumbup:


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

Closer said:


> *Just wanted to say thanks for all the info you share with us (bmw freaks). You are truly an invaluable resource to the BMW community and BMW-NA as well!!! You can bet that the first chance I get to come out to Cali Im gonna stop by Cutter to meet you and shake your hand!!! Once again thanks for all of your hard work. :thumbup: *


:thumbup: :thumbup:

My thoughts exactly!

:thumbup: :thumbup:

Thanks for all you have done for us Jon! Largely due to your efforts I am 100X more informed and dedicated to the BMW brand.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Thanks Jon!!!*



CD-55 said:


> *
> 
> Largely due to your efforts I am 100X more informed and dedicated to the BMW brand.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: *


Me too!!!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Thanks Jon!!!*



Closer said:


> *
> 
> Me too!!! *


A little positive reinforcement goes a lonnnng waaaaaay......



Thank you!


----------



## jhc (Jun 12, 2002)

*Positives...*

Jon-

I haven't posted much yet, but have been reading the forum for the past few months. Taking delivery of a Tit. Silver 330ci in December through European Delivery, so I'm still a newbie. If I were in CA, and not in MA, I would drive up from L.A. just to buy from you. You are an amazing resource for BMW enthusiasts and admirers alike. It's great to see someone so honest, and genuinely invested in the BMW community. Thank you so much. I may end up in L.A. in a year to continue my medical training, and if I do, I will stop by Cutter to purchase a new Bimmer for my better half. :thumbup:

Thanks for all the info, and being just an all-around awesome guy. If only you had a twin on the East Coast.

Jeff


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

My pleasure Jeff!

I will be (as will everyone else here) looking forward
very much to reading your first hand delivery reports!!

We'll try our hardest to keep you amused, informed, and 
entertained in the meantime...


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

Closer said:


> *Just wanted to say thanks for all the info you share with us (bmw freaks). You are truly an invaluable resource to the BMW community and BMW-NA as well!!! You can bet that the first chance I get to come out to Cali Im gonna stop by Cutter to meet you and shake your hand!!! Once again thanks for all of your hard work. :thumbup: *


:thumbup:


----------



## rcc (Jul 21, 2002)

Diito, Jon.

Just wanted to say a big thank-you to you and the other folks on the board.

You've been great and I really appreciate it.

- Ray


----------

